# CoilART AZEROTH RDTA



## MRC (8/8/16)

This looks interesting, any vendors bringing this in?

*Description:*
24mm diameter
54mm overall height
4.0ml juice volume
Gold plated bridge posts
Gold plated clamps
SUS304 stainless steel
Adjustable airflow
PEEK insulator
Food grade pyrex glass
Gold-plated 510 contact
12mm internal diameter cloud drip tip
8mm internal diameter flavor drip tip
510 drip tip adapter
*Package Including:*
1 X Azeroth RDTA
1 X Extra Glass
1 X Screw Driver
1 X Extra Drip Tip
1 X 510 Drip Tip Adapter
2 X Extra Bridge Posts
4 X Extra Screws
1 X O rings bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/8/16)

This is looking KILLER!


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (8/8/16)

Does it also come with a spinning deck for no reason? #mageRTA


----------



## MRC (8/8/16)

Here's a video link.


----------



## Stosta (8/8/16)

I'm going to buy this just for the name! For the Horde!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (11/8/16)

Any s.a vendors getting this rdta? Looks sexy


----------



## zadiac (11/8/16)

This looks like a very good design. I like it.


----------



## Caramia (11/8/16)

Methinx I need this in my life!


----------



## Silver (12/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Any s.a vendors getting this rdta? Looks sexy



Hi @MoneymanVape , please rather ask this question in the "Who has stock" subforum

(Vendors are not allowed to promote in the general thread of the forum, only in their dedicated subforums or the "who has stock" subforum.)


----------



## Igno (12/8/16)

I love the "Goon" deck, need this RDTA!


----------



## RiaanRed (12/8/16)

This IS my next RDTA! My Goons little sister.


----------

